# Mizuno swing DNA cost?



## tagnut69 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi how much does it cost to use the Mizuno swing DNA thing?  My old man is looking for a new set of sticks and a local place said it would be Â£20 but that would be knocked off if the clubs were bought from them and Â£50 if you want the numbers to keep again, this would be taken off a set of Mizuno clubs.
This is a small indipendent 9 hole place not a chain store like american golf.  Does this seem reasonable? 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't seem to bad at Â£20 but Â£50 to keep numbers is taking the mick a bit.

The Greaves in Glasgow want Â£30 to get fitted on the ping nflight. I begrudge the money but it's the nearest fitting place as I'm looking at the i20 :/


----------



## Ethan (Sep 17, 2012)

tagnut69 said:



			Hi how much does it cost to use the Mizuno swing DNA thing?  My old man is looking for a new set of sticks and a local place said it would be Â£20 but that would be knocked off if the clubs were bought from them and Â£50 if you want the numbers to keep again, this would be taken off a set of Mizuno clubs.
This is a small indipendent 9 hole place not a chain store like american golf.  Does this seem reasonable? 

Cheers

Chris
		
Click to expand...

The basic DNA (3 swings) should be free of charge, in my opinion, and they should give you the numbers and shaft recommendations. If they won't do that, find someplace else that will. 

The Mizuno National Fitting Centre session costs Â£50, but that is 60 minutes long and they have all the equipment and options available there.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 17, 2012)

Â£20 to make 3 swings, a bit steep. Like Ethan says the high fee should be for a full bag fitting. For Â£50 you get an hour and half at Ping HQ. Ask him why so expensive, and let him know that people on the forum think it extortionate too, he may let you off with the Â£20 if you tell him you'll put a good word in the forum


----------



## Lollfred (Sep 18, 2012)

I had the DNA swing from my local pro and he didnt charge me a penny, think its deffo a bit steep !


----------



## chrisd (Sep 19, 2012)

Lollfred said:



			I had the DNA swing from my local pro and he didnt charge me a penny, think its deffo a bit steep !
		
Click to expand...


I agree, and my pro did it free. It literally is 3 swings and look up the readings on a chart. I didn't buy Mizuno's after that and even going to their fitting centre at New Malden but everything was free.

It would be a bit like charging to test drive a car for me - if you want the sale you have to give me the best opportunity to want the goods.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had a go with the DNA gizmo twice; once at the Glasgow fitting place (now closed I believe) and once at Lothianburn Golf Club. It was free of charge both times.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Sep 19, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I've had a go with the DNA gizmo twice; once at the Glasgow fitting place (now closed I believe) and once at Lothianburn Golf Club. It was free of charge both times.
		
Click to expand...

Same with me. I went to several places as I thought the readings were dubious, but four places with the readings all very similar and shaft recommendations all the same convinced me that there must be something in it. All DNA tries were free. Yes, I did buy Mizuno shockingly enough:whoo:


----------

